# The Mandalorian: Deepfake eines Fans besser als Disney-Original (Spoiler!)



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Deepfake eines Fans besser als Disney-Original (Spoiler!)*

						Im Staffelfinal der zweiten Season von The Mandalorian kommt es zu einem besonderen Wiedersehen. Ein Fan hat von diesen Szenen eine eigene Version erstellt, die für manche Fans besser geworden ist als das Disney-Original.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Deepfake eines Fans besser als Disney-Original (Spoiler!)*


----------



## hRy1337 (27. Dezember 2020)

Gebt Shamook einen Job @Disney 🤟🏻


----------



## Grendizer (27. Dezember 2020)

Kommt nicht von mir, beschreibt es jedoch sehr gut: "es sind nicht die Effekte die Star Wars tragen, es sind die Geschichten, die Personen, die Legenden."

Die ganze Szene, die Ankunft, die ersten Bilder auf Schwarz-weiss Monitor, das grüne Lichtschwert, die enorme Leichtigkeit die Dark Troopers zu besiegen, die verschiedenen "Force Moves" und schlussendlich die Gewissheit...man war das emotional.

Bereits bei Rogue One war ich nicht so abgelenkt von Leia's Gesicht, weil ich mich nicht zwinge, jedes Detail des Gesichtes zu analysieren, sondern lasse die Szene einfach wirken. Natürlich war es nicht optimal und Uncanny Valley. Wenn man sich die React Videos anschaut, sieht man die Emotionen von den Leuten, wie sie auf den legendären Charakter reagieren, nicht auf die CGI Effekte, die sind in dem Moment weniger als zweitrangig.

Hoffe Disney hat aus The Mandalorian gelernt, dass es nicht um Effekthascherei geht, sondern um die Geschichte. Ich bin kein Sequel-Hasser, mir gefällt TLJ sogar sehr gut (außer die Kasinoplanetpassage), fand es logisch, dass Luke nach all den Jahren, so ein Griesgram wurde nach dem Schicksalsschlag, 

Nach dem Staffelfinale verstehe ich aber auch all die Fans besser, die sich in TLJ und RoS was anderes erwartet haben. Es war ein epischer Moment.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2020)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Gebt Shamook einen Job @Disney 🤟🏻


Oder der Typ, der daran bei Disney gearbeitet hat, muss seinen Job einfach besser machen.  

Ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Fans oder Privatpersonen sowas besser hinkriegen, als diejenigen, die an dem Medium gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2020)

Die Szene (die gesamte Folge) fand ich auch richtig gut. Leider sieht man hier immer noch, dass die Animationen nicht perfekt sind, aber da das Ausgangsmaterial nicht perfekt war, konnte der Deepfake-Ersteller hier wohl auch nicht viel machen. Trotzdem gut gemacht, als Deepfake tatsächlich noch ein kleines bisschen besser.

Und ich stimme Grendizer hier 100%ig zu: Star Wars sollte sich auf das Erzählen guter Geschichten konzentrieren. Wenn die Geschichte und die Charaktere stark genug sind, dann können CGI-Effekte (oder auch echte Special Effects mit Modellen, Kostümen, Masken etc.) das Ganze passend untermalen, aber Effekte sollten niemals im Vordergrund stehen.

Bei der Disney-Trilogie hatte ich tatsächlich genau diesen Eindruck: Man wollte visuell beeindrucken und hat dann irgendeine Geschichte drum gesponnen, die bekannte Elemente neu verwursten. The Mandalorian, vor allem ab Staffel 2, hat mir da deutlich besser gefallen.


----------



## facehugger (27. Dezember 2020)

Fans lieben ihr jeweiliges “Idol“. Deswegen steckt bei solchen kleinen Filmschnipseln oft mehr Herzblut dahinter wie bei großen (Hollywood)-Produktionen, die vor allem auf eines aus sind: möglichst viel Gewinn erwirtschaften...

Gruß


----------



## schluumi (27. Dezember 2020)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Hoffe Disney hat aus The Mandalorian gelernt, dass es nicht um Effekthascherei geht, sondern um die Geschichte.


Aber ist Mandalorian nicht das genaue Gegenteil? Das Konzept ist ja kaum eine stringente Handlung, als viel mehr eine Monster of the Week Formel, in der auf A-team artige Weise, auf immer neuen Planeten, den lokalen Dorfbewohnern kurz geholfen wird. Bisschen Fanservice und Namedropping machen für mich jetzt keine gute Story. Es wundert mich echt, dass das Konzept für viele so gut funktioniert tbh.


----------



## Grendizer (27. Dezember 2020)

schluumi schrieb:


> Aber ist Mandalorian nicht das genaue Gegenteil? Das Konzept ist ja kaum eine stringente Handlung, als viel mehr eine Monster of the Week Formel, in der auf A-team artige Weise, auf immer neuen Planeten, den lokalen Dorfbewohnern kurz geholfen wird. Bisschen Fanservice und Namedroping machen für mich jetzt keine gute Story. Es wundert mich echt, dass das Konzept für viele so gut funktioniert tbh.


Bin auch ein Kind der 80er und das Format kennt man aus der Zeit. Glaube das Thema ist eher was subjektives. Vorteil von Mando ist, man erkennt einen roten Faden, bei A-Team kann man ja (kein A-Team Experte) die Folgen schauen wie man will, da es keinen Hauptstrang gibt.

Mando macht auf jeden Fall für Fans viel richtig, wir kriegen viel neues "Lore" (zB. Innenraum der Slave I, die Sandleute bisschen mehr humanisiert). Immer wieder kleine Details, wo ich eine kleine Emotion spür.

Ich glaube Mandalorian hat soviel Zuspruch, weil es locker rüber kommt, es nimmt sich Zeit (mit sehr kurzen Episoden, aber man denke an die Ahsoka-Folge, wo sie mit Grogu "spricht", herrlich dass sie die Szene so inszeniert haben). Vor allem sitzt mit Filoni, einer am Steuer, der mit Herz und Seele dabei ist. Clone Wars und Rebels ist wie Mando relativ simple, hat aber einfach Respekt vor der Welt und den Geschichten und versuchen auf einfache Weise, eine spannende Geschichte zu erzählen. 

Mandalorian ist filmtechnisch bestimmt nicht ganz oben einzureihen, aber es hat Herz. So seh ich das als langjähriger Star Wars Fan. Wäre aber interessiert, die Meinung von Leuten zu hören, die nicht so in Comics, Spiele, Bücher verstrickt sind. Da gibt es sicherlich, weniger Aha-Momente


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. Dezember 2020)

Hast du die Serie überhaupt gesehen?


----------



## Standeck (27. Dezember 2020)

schluumi schrieb:


> Aber ist Mandalorian nicht das genaue Gegenteil? Das Konzept ist ja kaum eine stringente Handlung, als viel mehr eine Monster of the Week Formel, in der auf A-team artige Weise, auf immer neuen Planeten, den lokalen Dorfbewohnern kurz geholfen wird. Bisschen Fanservice und Namedropping machen für mich jetzt keine gute Story. Es wundert mich echt, dass das Konzept für viele so gut funktioniert tbh.



Es hat eine stringente Handlung. Staffel 2 geht da viel weiter voran als noch Staffel 1. Ich an deiner Stelle würde es mir anschauen und mir meine eigene Meinung bilden anstatt einfach bei deinen Vorurteilen zu bleiben.


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. Dezember 2020)

Besser ! Eindeutig !
Noch bessere wär nur ein  anderes Ende....


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich seh da nur minimale Unterschiede beim genauen Hinsehen. Mit dem Deep Fake sieht er etwas jünger aus, was evtl. besser passt und die Augen sind etwas klarer.

Ist aber schon beeindruckend, was heutzutage als normaler Mensch möglich ist, wenn man sich auskennt.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. Dezember 2020)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Noch bessere wär nur ein  anderes Ende....


Was würdest du dir da wünschen?


----------



## schluumi (27. Dezember 2020)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Bin auch ein Kind der 80er und das Format kennt man aus der Zeit. Glaube das Thema ist eher was subjektives. Vorteil von Mando ist, man erkennt einen roten Faden, bei A-Team kann man ja (kein A-Team Experte) die Folgen schauen wie man will, da es keinen Hauptstrang gibt.



Aber das gilt ja für Mando auch abgesehen von seiner groben Rahmenhandlung. Die Episoden sind im Grunde in sich abgeschlossene kleine Abenteuer die in 30 Minuten passen mussten.



> Clone Wars und Rebels ist wie Mando relativ simple, hat aber einfach Respekt vor der Welt und den Geschichten und versuchen auf einfache Weise, eine spannende Geschichte zu erzählen.


Glaub da liegt mein konzeptionelles Problem mit der Serie. 30 Minuten scheinen kurz für mich um eine emotionale Bindung zu den Charakteren aufzubauen, die ich für Spannung brauche. Vorallem wenn der Fokus nicht gerade auf Dialogen liegt, viel ins Worldbuilding fließt und die Action nicht fehlen darf. Diese archetypische Überzeichnung wie bei Cara Dune machts nich einfacher.



> Mandalorian ist filmtechnisch bestimmt nicht ganz oben einzureihen, aber es hat Herz. So seh ich das als langjähriger Star Wars Fan.


Würde ich mich auch schon noch dazu záhlen, auch wenn ich von Disneys Umsetzungen nicht mehr so begeistert bin. Hab damals auch viele der Romane aus dem Extended Universe, wie dieThrawn-Trilogie gelesen. Das macht es ja so ambivalent für mich, da es durchaus emotional funktioniert bei mir wenn Luke auftaucht oder große Namen genannt werden, die zwei Staffeln sich aber trotzdem extrem leer anfühlen und ich mich im nachhinein an keinen Dialog erinnern kann.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. Dezember 2020)

schluumi schrieb:


> Die Episoden sind im Grunde in sich abgeschlossene kleine Abenteuer die in 20 Minuten passen mussten.


1. Gehen die Handlungen über mehrere Folgen.
2. Dauern die Folgen länger als 20 Minuten.

Schau dir die Serien mal lieber an, bevor du darüber Urteilst.
Oder schau sie dir nicht an, verzapf dann aber BITTE auch keine alternativen Fakten in Foren!


----------



## schluumi (27. Dezember 2020)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Hast du die Serie überhaupt gesehen?


Ausgezeichnete Frage. Ich habe beide Staffeln gesehen.


----------



## Andrej (27. Dezember 2020)

Also ich fand die Gesichtsgrafik aus sehr misslungen. Ich frage mich wieso diese ganzen Studios mit so viel Kohle dahinter, es nicht besser hinbekommen.
The Mandalorian, The Irishman usw hatten alle Probleme mit den Gesichtern. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHSTWepkp_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich auch, was du geschrieben hast ist aber ziemlich falsch

Im Schnitt dauert eine Folge zb. ca. doppelt so lang wie du behauptet hast!


----------



## Standeck (27. Dezember 2020)

schluumi schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnete Frage. Ich habe beide Staffeln gesehen.


Alles was du schreibst klingt wie wenn du es nicht angeschaut hättest. Es gibt ein paar Episoden die so 35 Minuten lang sind, die meisten sind über 40 Minuten. Wie kommst du bitte auf 20 Minuten?


----------



## schluumi (27. Dezember 2020)

Standeck schrieb:


> Wie kommst du bitte auf 20 Minuten?



Sind tatsächlich mehr. Habs editiert in meinem Beitrag. Wenn du von der Laufzeit einer 30 minütigen Folge aber Intro und Credits abziehst bleibt jetzt auch nicht so viel mehr übrig um die Geschichte zu erzählen und ändert nichts an dem Problem das ich damit habe.


----------



## Standeck (27. Dezember 2020)

Du hast bei einer Serie deutlich mehr Zeit für Charakter Entwicklung als in einem Film. Und ich finde das Mando und Grogu ziemlich gut entwickelt wurden. Auch die Sidekicks kommen jetzt gut rüber, einige Charaktere kennt man ja aus anderen Serien. Ich finde es sogar ziemlich gut dass die Serie viele Original Charaktere hat (also extra für die Serie) und nicht nur auf schon etablierte setzt. Da ist meiner Ansicht nach ein guter Mix gelungen. Und wie gesagt: Ich hab drei Folgen gezählt mit 35 Minuten. Die meisten sind 45 Minuten lang, die Finals sogar fast eine Stunde. Also...


----------



## Llares (27. Dezember 2020)

Also, ich schaue die Serie echt gerne, aber Kritik an der Story kann man durchaus anbringen. Die Rahmenhandlung dient in weiten Teilen dazu, Mando von einem Ort zum nächsten zu bringen, um eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen. In den Folgen selber ist viel Fan-Service als Episode 7. 

Die stärksten Momente hat die Serie, wenn neue Facetten reingebracht werden, wie z.b. der Kommentar von dem Piloten bezüglich der Millionen Opfer bei der Zerstörung des Todessterne oder die Auslassungen von dem Ex-Trooper in der Folge als sie die Koordinaten besorgen.

Zum Thema: Finde die Deepfake-Version besser. Glaube, Disney hat viel Geld in die CGI Technik investiert und bleibt deswegen dabei, anstatt auf das rasant besser werdende Machine Learning zu setzten.


----------



## Nuallan (27. Dezember 2020)

schluumi schrieb:


> Es wundert mich echt, dass das Konzept für viele so gut funktioniert tbh.


Die meisten Star Wars Fans brauchen scheinbar nicht viel um glücklich zu sein und Tränen fließen zu lassen. Eigentlich wollen die immer nur dasselbe in grün sehen. Umso krasser wie Disney das jahrelang so verk***en konnte.

Naja, es sind ja wohl wieder mehr Filme und Serien in Produktion als ich Finger an den Händen hab, also möge das fröhliche melken mit einer versöhnten Fanbase in die nächste Runde gehen. Wenn alle Serien so hochwertig werden würde ich sie auch gucken. Leider wird die Quali wahrscheinlich sehr schnell wieder abnehmen wenn genug Buße getan wurde, und mehr und mehr Showrunner im Boot sind die nicht Jon Favreau heißen.


----------



## jadiger (27. Dezember 2020)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> 1. Gehen die Handlungen über mehrere Folgen.
> 2. Dauern die Folgen länger als 20 Minuten.
> 
> Schau dir die Serien mal lieber an, bevor du darüber Urteilst.
> Oder schau sie dir nicht an, verzapf dann aber BITTE auch keine alternativen Fakten in Foren!


Sei nicht so agro weil dir die Wahrheit nicht schmeckt ich kenne die komplette Serie. 
Hat er etwa nicht recht? Es sind Minigeschichten die größere Geschichte ist nur das Kind 
an einen sichern Ort zu bekommen. 
Jede Episode ist in sich abgeschlossen, die Geschichte ist eigentlich nur dazu da um Abenteuer zu erleben!

Genauso gut könntest du jetzt sagen Pokemon sei eine voll komplexe Geschichte. Den da gibt es auch einen Storyline 
aber es sind trotzdem nur Episoden.


----------



## schluumi (27. Dezember 2020)

> Du hast bei einer Serie deutlich mehr Zeit für Charakter Entwicklung als in einem Film. Und ich finde das Mando und Grogu ziemlich gut entwickelt wurden.



Naja, aber welche Entwicklung hat stattgefunden? Mando ist ein Typ mit harter Schale und weichem Kern der ein Herz für Kinder hat. War er in der ersten Folge doch auch schon.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Dezember 2020)

schluumi schrieb:


> Aber ist Mandalorian nicht das genaue Gegenteil? Das Konzept ist ja kaum eine stringente Handlung, als viel mehr eine Monster of the Week Formel, in der auf A-team artige Weise, auf immer neuen Planeten, den lokalen Dorfbewohnern kurz geholfen wird. Bisschen Fanservice und Namedropping machen für mich jetzt keine gute Story. Es wundert mich echt, dass das Konzept für viele so gut funktioniert tbh.


Ich sehe das eher anders herum: Eine durchaus stringente Haupthandlung nimmt sich Zeit, in jeder Episode ein Stück weit vom roten Faden abzuweichen - und das nicht, um irgendwelche Effekte oder neue Mary Sues zu platzieren, sondern um die Lore zu vertiefen und mit häufigen Verneigungen vor dem alten Expanded Universe, soweit es im neuen Kanon noch zulässig ist.

Sicherlich muss man eine Serie anders schauen als einen Kinofilm. Das Format ist ein anderes und trotz hoher Production Value kann man TM nicht mit den Millionenproduktionen fürs Kino vergleichen. Dieses gesagt, versagt für mich allerdings eher das Konzept des Hochglanz-Trash der Episoden VII bis IX, die zwar gestraffter, aber deswegen keineswegs stringenter sind; von Konsistenz ganz zu schweigen.

Zudem kompensiert TM das geringere Budget mit Stil - oder genauer gesagt, mit cleverem Einsatz desselben. Wenn man mal genau hinschaut, wird da gar nicht versucht, mit dem Effekt-Orgien der jüngeren Filme zu wetteifern, sondern es wird das (modernisierte) Look&Feel der Originaltrilogie gepflegt.

Inhaltlich und strukturell wirkt TM ein ganzes Stück erwachsener und kommt ohne gewichste Helden oder Hach-was-bin-ich-heute-wieder-böse-Schurken aus. Die Protagonisten haben Ecken und Kanten, die Antagonisten dürfen auch mal coole Hunde sein. Dagegen kann das Kasper-Kabinett der jüngeren Filme trotz viel Pathos und persönlichem Drama nicht ankommen, denn paradoxerweise wirkt eher dieses, als hätte man eine Actionserie und eine Telenovela gekreuzt und ganz viel Make-Up draufgetan, welches allerdings die erzählerischen Lücken nicht zuspachteln kann.

Abschließend gesagt, fühlt sich TM "authentisch" an und man merkt, dass die Produzenten Geschichten erzählen wollen, die zu Star Wars passen, statt zwanghaft ihr eigene Marke hinterlassen zu müssen. Und das würdigen Altfans und jüngere Zuschauer gleichermaßen, weshalb die Serie auch so ziemlich überall besser bewertet wird als selbst der bestbewertete Film der Sequel-Trilogie. Letztere macht nämlich auch nichts Anderes als Fanservice und Namedropping - nur eben in schlecht.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. Dezember 2020)

jadiger schrieb:


> Sei nicht so agro weil dir die Wahrheit nicht schmeckt ich kenne die komplette Serie.


Welche Wahrheit?



jadiger schrieb:


> Hat er etwa nicht recht?


Nein!



jadiger schrieb:


> Jede Episode ist in sich abgeschlossen, die Geschichte ist eigentlich nur dazu da um Abenteuer zu erleben!


Und genau das stimmt eben definitiv nicht!

Die wenigsten Folgen sind in sich abgeschlossen...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. Dezember 2020)

Die letzte Folge aus Staffel 2 war einfach genial. Ein phänomenales Finale. Ich freue mich schon auf Staffel 3


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. Dezember 2020)

Bis zur nächsten Staffel dauert es leider noch lange:\


----------



## Grendizer (27. Dezember 2020)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Die letzte Folge aus Staffel 2 war einfach genial. Ein phänomenales Finale. Ich freue mich schon auf Staffel 3


Ich hatte laut "IST DAS RED 5" gerufen...und danach eine Achterbahn der Gefühle. So was find ich immer das Beste, wenn dich ein Buch/Film/Spiel so mit nimmt. Und auch bei dem berühmt berüchtigten TLJ habe ich 3 solcher Momente (ich Heretiker), Gespräch zwischen Luke und Yoda, Luke und Leia und Luke und R2, das bricht mir immer wieder das Herz. 

Darf ich auch mal unterstreichen, wie gesittet es hier von statten geht? Normalerweise meide ich es, irgendwelche Star Wars Posts zu kommentieren oder zu folgen, da es relativ schnell zur Schlammschlacht kommt. Sogar den hiesigen Schlagabtausch mit /schluumi ist noch sehr zivilisiert (mein das jetzt allgemein und nicht gegen dich Schluumi). 

Hat der Mando uns etwa wieder etwas zusammen gebracht? Liegt die enttäuschende Trilogie schon so lange zurück? Auf jeden Fall wollte ich das mal positiv hervorheben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Dezember 2020)

Viel eher lautet doch die Frage, hätte der Typ das auch ohne die Vorlage so gut hinbekommen? 
Eine Vorlage zu verbessern ist schließlich meist viel einfacher als etwas von Grund aus neu zu erschaffen.
So hatte er etwas an das er sich orientieren konnte.

Würde daher nicht unbedingt direkt behaupten, das der Creator der verbesserten Version, nun wirklich besser ist, als diejenigen, die für die Ursprungsversion verantwortlich waren.


----------



## Standeck (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde TM macht vor allem eines viel besser als die Sequels: Sie geht mit alten Charakteren und Lore respektvoll um. Daher finde ich das Finale so großartig. Nicht weil da Luke auftaucht, sondern weil da der "richtige" Luke Skywalker auftaucht. Als mächtiger Jedi Meister der sich durch die Droiden schnetzelt wie wenn sie aus Pappe wären. Und nicht den an einem Euter nuckelnden Versager aus TLJ. Ja, natürlich ist das Fan Service. Aber von der guten Sorte. 
Ja, man kann auch einzelne Folgen als nicht so gelungen kritisieren. Auch Charaktere. Aber das ist ja auch normal. Und über den Umfang will ich mich nicht beschweren. Eine Live Action Serie ist sehr aufwändig, daher hat George Lucas das auch immer gescheut. Zeit und Geld. Mit Stage Craft Technologie wie bei TM geht das jetzt billiger und schneller. Und je erfolgreicher die Serie wird umso mehr Zeit und Budget steckt Disney rein.


----------



## mowglie (27. Dezember 2020)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Viel eher lautet doch die Frage, hätte der Typ das auch ohne die Vorlage so gut hinbekommen?
> Eine Vorlage zu verbessern ist schließlich meist viel einfacher als etwas von Grund aus neu zu erschaffen.
> So hatte er etwas an das er sich orientieren konnte.
> 
> Würde daher nicht unbedingt direkt behaupten, das der Creator der verbesserten Version, nun wirklich besser ist, als diejenigen, die für die Ursprungsversion verantwortlich waren.


Definitv, der Macher ist ein Meister seines Fachs. Schau dir doch zb den Deepfake von Indy auf seinem YT Kanal an: Tom Selek statt Harrison Ford, da siehst Du was ein guter Content Creator hinkriegt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Dezember 2020)

mowglie schrieb:


> Definitv, der Macher ist ein Meister seines Fachs. Schau dir doch zb den Deepfake von Indy auf seinem YT Kanal an: Tom Selek statt Harrison Ford, da siehst Du was ein guter Content Creator hinkriegt.


Ja er ersetzt ein bereits vorhandenes Gesicht und ja das macht er gut.
ABER und das ist meine Aussage, kann er das auch genauso gut, ohne sich an einer Vorlage zu orientieren?
Oder anders herum, ist er automatisch schlechter bei dem was er tut, wenn jemand anderes wiederum seine Vorlagen verbessert?


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. Dezember 2020)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Was würdest du dir da wünschen?


Fand die letze 3 Folgen waren eigentlich nur 2
2x 20min Folgen ist doch lächerlich !

Ich hätte mir gewünscht das  mini Yoda nochmal eine Auftriff hat mit seiner erstarkten Kräften


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. Dezember 2020)

> Fand die letze 3 Folgen waren eigentlich nur 2
> 2x 20min Folgen ist doch lächerlich !


Gerade nachgesehen, deine Zeitangaben sind inkorrekt!


----------



## Mahoy (27. Dezember 2020)

Ja, manche Episoden sind kürzer. Aber selbst abzüglich Rückblick und Credits haben sie ca. 30 Minuten.

Mich beschäftigt eher die Frage, was überhaupt das Problem ist? Sollen etwas die Episoden künstlich mit überflüssigen Szenen und Screentime für belanglose Darsteller in die Länge gezogen werden? Dann könnte man sich ebenso gut einen der jüngeren SW-Kinofilme anschauen ...


----------



## acc (27. Dezember 2020)

sind die episoden eben kürzer als gewohnt. ich seh da kein problem, wenn man nicht mehr zu erzählen hat, bringt eine künstliche streckung nichts. zum glück unterliegen streamingdienste nicht festen episodenlängen, so dass die nicht zu solchen quatsch greifen müssen .


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. Dezember 2020)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Bin auch ein Kind der 80er und das Format kennt man aus der Zeit. Glaube das Thema ist eher was subjektives. Vorteil von Mando ist, man erkennt einen roten Faden, bei A-Team kann man ja (kein A-Team Experte) die Folgen schauen wie man will, da es keinen Hauptstrang gibt.



Tatsächlich ist das nicht richtig - A-Team hat einen "roten Faden" (bzw. zwei) - ist aber jetzt kein Beinbruch, wenn man nicht die komplette Serie angeschaut hat.
Das Problem beim A-Team ist nämlich, daß grob 10% Hauptstrang ist und die restlichen 90% Folgen als Füller fungieren.
Ein übliches Konzept der meisten Serien der damaligen Zeit, so daß es oberflächlich nicht auffällt wenn man nur einige Folgen anschaut.
Was auch der Grund ist, warum es immer wieder zu völlig anderen Sendungsabfolgen zum Beispiel im deutschen TV gekommen ist.
Natürlich ist das 80er Jahre Konzept nicht annähernd mit "modernen" Serien mit ihren klaren Erzählstrukturen mit einer festen Haupthandlung zu vergleichen, wie zum Beispiel einem der Urväter dieser neuen Struktur - den Sopranos Ende der 90er/Anfang der 00er (meine Güte ist ja schon wieder 20 Jahre her...)


----------



## Grendizer (27. Dezember 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist das nicht richtig - A-Team hat einen "roten Faden" (bzw. zwei) - ist aber jetzt kein Beinbruch, wenn man nicht die komplette Serie angeschaut hat.
> Das Problem beim A-Team ist nämlich, daß grob 10% Hauptstrang ist und die restlichen 90% Folgen als Füller fungieren.
> Ein übliches Konzept der meisten Serien der damaligen Zeit, so daß es oberflächlich nicht auffällt wenn man nur einige Folgen anschaut.
> Was auch der Grund ist, warum es immer wieder zu völlig anderen Sendungsabfolgen zum Beispiel im deutschen TV gekommen ist.
> Natürlich ist das 80er Jahre Konzept nicht annähernd mit "modernen" Serien mit ihren klaren Erzählstrukturen mit einer festen Haupthandlung zu vergleichen, wie zum Beispiel einem der Urväter dieser neuen Struktur - den Sopranos Ende der 90er/Anfang der 00er (meine Güte ist ja schon wieder 20 Jahre her...)


Dann muss ich mich da mal reinknien, wusste nicht, dass A-Team einen Hauptstrang hat, außer dieser immer wiederkehrende Gegner (den Militärfuzi), wenn ich mich noch so wage erinner. Kann aber auch sein, dass wie so oft im Deutschen die Serie nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge ausgestrahlt wurde, dass man sowieso den sehr dünnen Faden verlor.

Hatte auch mal herausgefunden, dass Streethawk, wo ich dachte es gäbe gefühlt 30 Episoden, nur aus 13 Episoden besteht. Das lief doch jahrelang


----------



## Nuallan (27. Dezember 2020)

acc schrieb:


> sind die episoden eben kürzer als gewohnt. ich seh da kein problem, wenn man nicht mehr zu erzählen hat, bringt eine künstliche streckung nichts.


Wenn man nicht mehr zu erzählen hat, und das in mehreren Folgen pro Staffel, wieso macht man dann nicht einfach nen Film draus? Es gibt ja selbst bei den kurzen Folgen noch genug langatmige Szenen die man rausschneiden könnte.

Achja, ganz vergessen, den Film könnte man ja nicht aufstückeln um die Kunden möglichst lange im Abo und den Hype möglichst lange am Leben zu halten..


----------

